# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  Who recognized the bottle of rosé wine Joan and family was drinking last night?

## JEK

It helps if you were of legal drinking age in 1969!

----------


## phil62

Didn't see the show, but it has to be Mateus.

Phil

----------


## JEK

A good guess, but wrong.

----------


## amyb

Lancer's

----------


## JEK

mfiwRaAUrLC_Nt-GAHnV6rA.jpg

----------


## amyb

And we thought we were so sophisticated....ahhh, youth

----------


## sbhlvr

> Lancer's



yes! First I noticed the color of the wine in the glasses. I then saw that reddish colored bottle and knew. Too funny.


Don doesn't like having the shoe on the other foot!! Should be interesting with Megans new storyline on her soap.

----------


## NYCFred

> And we thought we were so sophisticated....ahhh, youth




Hey, coulda been Boone's Farm, Ames...LOL

----------


## amyb

Chortle chortle....Now that's something I NEVER tasted

----------


## Grey

Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill is something, sadly, I have tasted.  

The NYPost made mention of Sunday's episode, which is set in 1968.  Joan mentions a reservation at Le Cirque which, in real life, did not open until 1974.

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/m...WgROPxumjuvkJM

----------


## BND

In Lisbon in March and often saw Rose Mateus on the wine list--never saw Lancers, though.  Is it still around?

----------


## JEK

Their website says they have it, but not in the clay pot bottle of the old days.

----------


## PIRATE40

Drank way  TOO much out of those clay bottles in my restaurant days...loved it back then....

----------


## MIke R

> Hey, coulda been Boone's Farm, Ames...LOL



   or Spanada...or Yago Sangria....or Riunite...

Mateus was only for special occasions...LOL

----------


## amyb

My oh my-those labels ring bells.

----------


## MIke R

it was 18 to legally drink back then I had a good fake ID at age 15...

so....

I got some history with those products....:nightmare:

----------

